
Google To Acquire GrandCentral - brett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/24/google-to-acquire-grand-central-for-50-million/
======
yubrew
In GoogleReader, the article shown is different from the article link on TC.
The GoogleReader headline states "Google To Acquire Grand Central For $50-75
million"

------
vlad
It's great!

They even have a web call feature. Here's mine for YC readers to test, below.
Notice I replaced the standard dial tone:

<http://embed.grandcentral.com/flash/GC_NewWebCall_tiny.swf?key=7a7e2a8ecdde98f2815a47f7111e0254>

